# Bilder mit Java in einen Iframe laden



## Mica (18. Jul 2008)

<html><head><title></title>

<script type="text/javascript">

function neuesFoto (fotoname) {
newFoto = new Image(); 
newFoto.src = fotoname;
document.images[0].src = newFoto.src;
}
</script>
</head><body>







Foto2


Das funktioniert, wenn schon ein Bild geladen ist (Nur dann). Aber es ist eben kein Iframe wo die Bilder hinkommen!



Das folgende funktioniert auch, aber es muss wohl Java sein, da die Fotos von einem anderen Frame aus per Button geladen werden sollen,

der den Namen (und vielleicht auch den Path ?) als Parameter uebergeben soll.


<iframe  frameborder="yes"  height="200" width="300" scrolling="auto" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" id="showBox" name="showBox"> </iframe>

Foto2

</body></html>

<!-- kann jemand helfen ?
Mica
-->.


----------



## Saxony (18. Jul 2008)

Hiho,

Falsches Forum! Java != JavaScript

bye Saxony


----------



## Mica (18. Jul 2008)

witzig muito!
Du weisst genau was ich meine !!
JavaScript !


----------



## Saxony (18. Jul 2008)

Ja weiß ich! Dennoch ist dies das Anfängerforum für JAVA!  :meld: 
Den Link für Verirrte siehe oben!

Oder noch besser: Hier entlang!

bye Saxony

_Thread verschoben von Illuvatar_


----------

